# Dominant Opal Check???



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Here is something a little different which I'm currently entertained with. Maybe I can learn a little more about the project from you all. 
First, who can identify the pattern expression?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like a dominant opal check to me. I one similar to him in my album.

Jim


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Got a pic of the tailbar? Looks dom opal check but have seen TS1 checks look like this too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I would surely guess dom opal but I am thinking something else is up from the fact you gave us the answer in the title. I would just be guessing what else could be in the mix. Indigo? Dom Opal? Blue check?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The ???'s are referring to "check". The bird is dominant opal w/o indigo.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

This bird is a dom. opal sooty blue bar that I'm using to produce a dom. opal sooty blue barless. The expression should look similar to the diamond dove, in my estimation. In the process I've learned that there are a number of different types of sooty or various modifiers that only effect the sooty. Some will not express the opal while others do very well. Some are well defined while other are smeared over the entire feather.
Has anyone else worked with sooty combined with fs or opal? Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I clicked last night while i was trying to go to sleep that you were asking what pattern the bird was, I thought to myself the only other thing that could appear like check is sooty and them must of fallen asleep and forgotten about the thread. Nice bird, I would be interested to see the barless. I have some TS1 frillback crosses that appear sooty with no bronzing in the sooty areas.


----------

